# Subjects you are bad at



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

for me

Spanish and Art


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

English. Yup, you read that correctly. But mostly because my professor has impossible standards.


----------



## StoopGirl (Mar 30, 2015)

physics and PE. And debates, essays, public speech =_=


----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

Foreign Languages are really difficult for me to pick up on. I have a lot of respect for people that are bi/multi-lingual.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Writing. For some reason I always manage to get A's, but it takes me forever to write a paper and it kills me on the inside. I also don't think my writing is good at all.

Or reading comprehension. I don't have the attention span for that ****.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty much everything, but i guess the hardest subjects for me are science and foreign language.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Math


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Spanish for me. Chemistry was a b**** also.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

PE and physics were pretty tough for me.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Physical science and algebra make me want to cry


----------



## Alexander0 (Aug 29, 2014)

I still hate maths haha, glad its my last year.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Math!


----------



## RainboWater (Jan 3, 2015)

Physical Science and Social Studies

I don't get politics. I figure I'll understand when I'm much older


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

Math is the hardest subject for me. I can only get As and Bs in it if I study really hard and get help from tutors.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

All sciences. I can understand the basics but once you get past that, you've completely lost me. I really love science but I can't understand anything. It's so frustrating!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

math and foreign languages


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Writing, physics, and computer science.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

English and political science


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Math and Science never treated me to well.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Sports and English


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

P.E, and especially Maths. When I say I'm terrible at it, I'm not jokingly taking the piss outta myself, I _mean it._


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Sports, Science and English


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Science by a long shot.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was terrible at every subject because I never even tried in school. The only reason I even passed high school was because my parents and my case manager just helped me out. If forced to do stuff on my own, no way would I get it done. I do have ADD along with executive functioning problems so that's a big reason why. 

But my worst subject was definitely math. Math just doesn't come naturally to me at all and i'm definitely below average in math skills.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

anything that deals with math


----------



## averagegirl941 (Aug 2, 2014)

Math has always been tough for me!


----------



## D4567 (May 16, 2015)

math


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

All of them i never passed any at school always got F's i even threw away my last report card and i dropped out of school i am to stupid to pass anyway


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

LichtLune said:


> All of them.


Same.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Never been good or bad at anything. Don't know what's worse: Having great strengths in one area and being terrible in another, or being like me and just being advantage at everything


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

brown-nosing


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

English


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i mainly have trouble with maths. my teacher doesn't seem to care that i'm behind in the work, and frankly, neither do i. maths takes more mental energy for me than other subjects. mental energy that i don't have due to chronic high anxiety levels and lack of motivation. i don't like the repetition that comes with maths, either. i actually need teacher assistance in maths class, but i hate teachers (or anybody) being so close to me. it stresses me out, so i rely on being able to pass the generally not too difficult tests to get through the subject.

**** i.t class as well. i want to learn about computers, not the i.t industry i have no interest in working in.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i freaking suck at math

by some miracle i got a B in statistics this semester, i'll never have to take another math class again


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Math and Maths


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Science. I have a hard time retaining the information because all my Science classes have been boring.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Biology. Freakin loathed that subject.


----------



## eddie4 (May 19, 2015)

Accounting I understand the basics but when I enter into advance accounting like costing . I am totally hanged.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm terrible at math. I had to withdraw from Intermediate Algebra twice and haven't tried again, since. I'm thinking of just taking Beginning Algebra and, in a sense, "starting all over" with math.


----------

